# Dish pointing - EA Hybrid LNB.



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

Figured I would post this to maybe help someone else down the road.

See my original thread here:

Check switch fail - new installation.

It wasn't a check switch fail per se, even thought that's what the screen said. It actually identified the EA hybrid switch but had red "X"'s under the 61.5 and 72.7 signals so I started to think it might be a dish alignment problem.

Sure enough I found this post: Pointing the eastern arc LNB Hybrid/1000.2

Post 10 said I needed to be 5* less in azimuth to see the birds. I hooked up my cheap sat finder but with the new hybrid LNB it was pegged at the lowest gain as soon as I attached the cable.

Soooo, I connected the LNB to the receiver, moved the dish 5* and let it do it's thing. Low and behold it found the sats! Went to the signal screen and peaked them, it's now programming the memory.

Don't know if having a 1000.4 EA dish is the reason for this or not, Solid Signal says the EA Hybrid LNB is good only for the 1000.2, not sure what the difference is if any.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall hints for install hybrid LNBF has been posted here; so little searching would give some tidbits


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Jim Kailey said:


> Figured I would post this to maybe help someone else down the road.
> 
> See my original thread here:
> 
> ...


You found the difference, a 1000.4 is not a 1000.2. The mount is slightly different which is why the 1000.2 hybrid LNB didn't just slide into place.


----------



## l'Aucherie (May 8, 2010)

Jim Kailey said:


> Got a new Hooper 3, EA Hybrid LNB and hybrid solo hub off Ebay, all new.
> 
> Had an EA 1000.2 dish aligned and working with my 922.
> 
> ...


I'm confused! In the above quoted post you said you have an EA1000.2 dish, yet in your OP in this thread you say your dish is a EA1000.4. I am interested in which is the case because I am considering replacing the LNB with a WA hybrid one on a "Dish Network Plus" dish which I believe is the same as a WA1000.4. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

l'Aucherie said:


> I'm confused! In the above quoted post you said you have an EA1000.2 dish, yet in your OP in this thread you say your dish is a EA1000.4. I am interested in which is the case because I am considering replacing the LNB with a WA hybrid one on a "Dish Network Plus" dish which I believe is the same as a WA1000.4. Can anyone confirm this?


I was wrong when I said it was a 1000.2, was in fact a 1000.4 and why the new hybrid lnb didn't just plug in as RBA stated.

Not sure what the difference is between the 1000.2 WA and the 1000.4 WA, might just be the bracket? The 1000.2 bracket doesn't have the center tab that I cut off of my 1000.4 unit: DISH Network Integrated LNBF Bracket for Dish 1000.2 (ES144577) from Solid Signal

Lot's of 1000 dish variations but as I discovered the EA hybrid LNB is meant for the EA1000.2 dish. Dish Network DPH Pro Hybrid Eastern Arc Twin LNB (ES201700) from Solid Signal (check features tab). Not sure about the WA...


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Jim Kailey said:


> I was wrong when I said it was a 1000.2, was in fact a 1000.4 and why the new hybrid lnb didn't just plug in as RBA stated.
> 
> Not sure what the difference is between the 1000.2 WA and the 1000.4 WA, might just be the bracket? The 1000.2 bracket doesn't have the center tab that I cut off of my 1000.4 unit: DISH Network Integrated LNBF Bracket for Dish 1000.2 (ES144577) from Solid Signal
> 
> Lot's of 1000 dish variations but as I discovered the EA hybrid LNB is meant for the EA1000.2 dish. Dish Network DPH Pro Hybrid Eastern Arc Twin LNB (ES201700) from Solid Signal (check features tab). Not sure about the WA...


1000.2 dish pan is smaller than 1000.4 pan it also has a different curve and focal point. They were never designed to be interchangeable components.


----------

